# website image pricing



## noir (Jan 31, 2008)

i have a question about pricing.. i have been asked to give a quote for promotional shots for a website. I have sold landscape and portrait work but this is the first promotional work i have done, so i have no idea what to charge. I know that i charge for time and equipment but what is the general price that photographers charge for this kind of work - do you price each image - and is it by size of image etc also is it the norm to license the images out for 12months or to sell them straight off. Also i am in Europe - iv noticed most posts come from the states here, so im not sure if the prices would vary from over there to over here. Anyway any suggestions/comments will be appreciated.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 31, 2008)

Pricing is really up to you, but this might give you a ball park.

http://photographersindex.com/price-adv-calc.htm


----------



## noir (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks, thats an interesting link. i know pricing is up to the individual, but i really need this job so i dont want to over price and loose it but at the same time i dont want to undersell myself either. thank you for your reply.


----------

